# Is my sp 44 holding?



## monahan95 (May 6, 2014)

I've had my sp 44's for around a month (2 male 2 female) They are only around 2" and I haven't seen any breeding activity, however, I have noticed over the past few days that one of my females hasn't been eating and she isolates herself from the rest of the tank. She also has a small lump underneath her throat, could she be holding eggs? if so how long before they hatch and she spits them because I need to know whether to strip her or not.

I have a couple of pics on another forum I belong to
http://www.fishforums.net/index.php?/topic/432811-is-my-female-sp-44-holding//url]


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Sounds like she is from your description. Unfortunately the images are only available to members of your other forum. See the sticky at the top of this forum for image posting instructions.


----------

